
Hacker News RSS Feeds - tejado
https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/
======
edavis
Hi all — hnrss creator here. I was wondering what caused the traffic spike
today :)

If you have any feedback, questions, etc about hnrss please feel free to open
a ticket:
[https://github.com/edavis/hnrss/issues/new](https://github.com/edavis/hnrss/issues/new)

If you get a lot out of the project, anything you can spare to help with
hosting and domain renewal is much appreciated:
[https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/#support](https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/#support)

Oh, and if you're using hnrss in interesting ways I'd love to hear about it!
Reply below.

~~~
SebastianKra
I've been using HNRSS for quite a while now.

It works so well that I thought it was the official feed.

Thank you.

~~~
edavis
> It works so well that I thought it was the official feed.

Reading this just made my day!

------
pmoriarty
For HN's front page, I don't know why you'd use the hnrss feed rather than
simply:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

~~~
edavis
Yeah, /frontpage was mostly added for completeness but you can toss filters
like `?points=50` or `?q=javascript` onto it which might be helpful.

~~~
Whil-
Very useful I must say. I have a bunch of those with different filters on
points. Means the same article will show up multiple times but in more and
more exclusive feeds. This removed my FOMO quite nicely!

------
bdz
Activity Parameters are the best feature. I use
[https://hnrss.org/newest?points=10](https://hnrss.org/newest?points=10) so
you can catch a lot of flagged and removed posts too and tbh some of those are
interesting that you would otherwise might not see.

~~~
sneak
I made [https://orangesite.sneak.cloud](https://orangesite.sneak.cloud) to
detect those, because while offtopic for HN, some are interesting.

Source:
[https://git.eeqj.de/sneak/orangesite](https://git.eeqj.de/sneak/orangesite)

------
ishanjain28
I use this
url([https://hnrss.org/frontpage?points=95&comments=20](https://hnrss.org/frontpage?points=95&comments=20))
to get decent output in RSS feed but it's still not as good as the feeds that
show up in the
hackernewslive([https://t.me/hackernewslive](https://t.me/hackernewslive))
telegram channel.

I have been trying to figure out the filter whoever created the channel is
using but no close to figuring it out. :(

It would be really awesome if people can share a filter they believe works
better. :) I am trying to reduce the number of meh quality posts from HN in my
freshrss(rss.ishanjain.me) instance.

------
zerop
People, Any good free rss reader with a card like front end ? I want to show
posts from my rss aggregated feed in a nice HTML card like page... Want to
share with my team

~~~
asdff
Inoreader works well. It even snags pictures from a linked article in a hn rss
feed to fill the card.

~~~
sandeeps_
Thanks for the suggestion! I love the interface.

------
onnnon
I've been using this for years, and it works great. The source can be found on
Github:

[https://github.com/edavis/hnrss](https://github.com/edavis/hnrss)

~~~
JetSpiegel
I think that's the old repository. This is the Go version:

[https://github.com/edavis/go-hnrss](https://github.com/edavis/go-hnrss)

Here are binaries for x64 and ARMv8 (Raspberry Pi), if you trust Gitlab CI.

[https://gitlab.com/somini/go-hnrss/](https://gitlab.com/somini/go-hnrss/)

------
leokennis
I would really love a feed of upvotes by a certain user. That way I could
track my own upvotes via RSS, and then using IFTTT put those on Pinboard or
Raindrop.io.

~~~
dredmorbius
User upvotes are not publicly exposed AFAIK, though favourited comment/posts
are.

------
silveraxe93
Under the details section, it says it's valid RSS with a link to a validator.
However, if you click it the results come out as not valid...

Might be good to check that out!

~~~
edavis
Good catch. It seems to be coming out valid now but maybe there was something
invalid in the feed earlier. I'll keep an eye on it and see if it pops up
again.

Thanks for the report!

~~~
silveraxe93
Dammit, I thought of screenshotting the error, but was too lazy. Now I gave an
unreproducible bug report... Surely this is karma at work.

~~~
edavis
Ha, it's all good. FWIW, the validator is now giving me a "recommendation" on
the feed that I haven't seen before.

I wouldn't have checked the validator without your comment so in the end it
all worked out!

------
password4321
Hacker News Daily: _Daily top stories from Hacker News_

[http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/)

 _The 10 highest-rated articles on Hacker News [...] which have not appeared
on any previous Hacker News Daily_

(With an RSS feed and daily email subscription, dating back to July 2010.)

~~~
cperciva
I also provide

Ask HN Weekly: [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-
ask/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask/) Show HN Weekly:
[http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-show/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
weekly-show/)

------
tomcam
Interested in how you get past the HN terms of use? Do they have a licensing
program or something? Also wondering about similar products reusing Reddit
content.

> Commercial Use: Unless otherwise expressly authorized herein or in the Site,
> you agree not to display, distribute, license, perform, publish, reproduce,
> duplicate, copy, create derivative works from, modify, sell, resell,
> exploit, transfer or upload for any commercial purposes, any portion of the
> Site, use of the Site, or access to the Site. The buying, exchanging,
> selling and/or promotion (commercial or otherwise) of upvotes, comments,
> submissions, accounts (or any aspect of your account or any other account),
> karma, and/or content is strictly prohibited, constitutes a material breach
> of these Terms of Use, and could result in legal liability.

------
bhaak
> Replies[new] New comments in reply to a particular user or comment.

Woohoo!

> By default, feeds come back as RSS. But if you add “.atom” or “.jsonfeed” to
> any endpoint you’ll receive the contents in Atom or JSON Feed, respectively.

Did JSON Feed gain any traction? I think I haven't heard anything about it for
2 years.

~~~
jjjbokma
I have one reader who uses it on my very unknown blog [0].

[0] [https://plurrrr.com/](https://plurrrr.com/)

------
TekMol
Looks pretty useful. Not sure how to use it though.

The best way would be if I could make a little html page that fetches and
renders them. But they do not provide the appropriate cors headers so that
fails:

[https://jsfiddle.net/nmvhuf4e/](https://jsfiddle.net/nmvhuf4e/)

So one would have to fetch them serverside and send it back to the frontend to
read it.

Is there a rss reader which you can use without logging in? I don't keep
cookies around, so logging in every time I want to look at one of these feeds
would by annoying.

Ideally it would offer to put in the feed via a url like this:

coolreader.com/?url=hnrss.org/frontpage&fields=title,link

And then shows one row for each entry with title and link.

Or maybe there is a command line tool which will do this for the terminal?

~~~
Grumbledour
Traditionally, RSS Readers are programs run on your computer and thus require
no login.

The only variants are popular, because you get the same experience from every
device to sync subscribed feeds, read/unread counts etc.

You could host such a service yourself with something like tinytinyrss for
example[0].

But you can just as well use any feed reader available for your platform of
choice. Thunderbird for example has provided this feature for ages besides
email.

They do of course also exist as terminal applications. One example would be
newsboat[1].

[0] [https://tt-rss.org/](https://tt-rss.org/) [1]
[https://newsboat.org/](https://newsboat.org/)

~~~
TekMol
Hmm... giving newsboat a try. A web solution would be better. As its kinda
clunky to switch between a terminal and the web.

I don't want to host something myself.

If I have to, I would just make a service that reads and re-outputs the feed
with appropriate cors headers so I can style it client side.

Maybe the author reads this and would consider adding the cors headers?

~~~
Grumbledour
I am not sure I get the benefit of looking just at one rss feed at a time.

But that said, for the longest time, firefox did just style the feed directly
and I am still sad they removed this. Maybe there is a browser plugin which
just adds the style back?

~~~
TekMol
A browser plugin is a pretty heavy weapon. It gives a lot of power over your
browsing to whoever controls it. So I would not use one just to read rss
feeds.

~~~
6510
Greasemonkey is really great to customize websites for your [weird] usage
pattern. (Tampermonkey[0] works in Chrome, Microsoft Edge, Safari, Opera Next,
and Firefox)

XHR is a pretty decent api that ignores CORS[1]

    
    
      GM.xmlHttpRequest({
        method: "GET",
        url: "http://www.example.com/",
        onload: function(response){alert(response.responseText)}
      });
    

[0] - [https://www.tampermonkey.net/](https://www.tampermonkey.net/) [1] -
[https://wiki.greasespot.net/GM.xmlHttpRequest](https://wiki.greasespot.net/GM.xmlHttpRequest)

------
sodimel
I found this post from my RSS feed, I didn't understand at first :/

~~~
number6
Same here. My thoughts: but I am using RSS right now. Looked up my
configuration and, yup, I am using OPs service:D

------
Foocuss
This is a nice longed for feature. Thanks. But I noticed something that I
immidiatly did not enjoy.

1\. I used the "Search" to create two feeds. The feedlist is good, brilliant.
But it points directly to the linked item, not the Hackernews item. This is
not what I want. It should point to the hackernews item, so I can read the
comments. Because thats how I deside if I want to check out the item itself.

2\. One of the feeds I created is for C++, but this gives me the result for "C
" which will include C. "C++" and C++ both gave me "C ".

~~~
edavis
1) If you add `?link=comments` to any URL, that'll set the `<link>` element to
point to the Hacker News item.

2) Good catch. I'll take a look.

------
franky47
I use this to create alerts in a dedicated #social-watch Slack channel, it's
great for topic discovery. I wish other social media had built-in RSS (similar
to how Reddit does it).

------
cameronbrown
This is really useful stuff. I combined this with a side project of mine to
get reply notifications from HN. IFTTT works great also if anyone wants to
implement the same.

------
pncnmnp
I found their front-page feed a bit overwhelming. So for my usage, I created:
[https://hnbest.pythonanywhere.com/](https://hnbest.pythonanywhere.com/). It
curates from Hacker News' Best page
([https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)) and
sends around 4-5 stories every day.

------
ping_pong
What is the difference between the Algolia HN API vs the Hacker News API
([https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API))? The
Hacker News API doesn't have any rate limits but appears to be similar to the
Algolia API. Does Algolia have its own HN dataset?

------
trulyrandom
I've been using this for quite a while to get all posts with points >= 100.
It's great.

------
EE84M3i
I really like these feeds, but because it uses the Algoria API, it can't
expose the feed I _really_ want, which is a feed of flagged posts that got in
the top N and/or a certain number of votes.

~~~
bad_user
Also see [http://hnapp.com/](http://hnapp.com/)

------
zerop
What tech or tech-stack goes behind building these custom RSS feed providers..
I like the idea.. This can be provided to some common corpus as well?

~~~
zerop
Reading further, I found it's built on top of Algolia's Service.

------
axegon_
That's cool, thanks! Scrolling through HN lately, I'm getting the feeling that
RSS is making a comeback and trustfully I've always liked the idea behind RSS.
What worries me these days is how regulations might get twisted if it does
indeed make a comeback.

~~~
blotter_paper
Could you expand on that last sentence? I haven't had coffee yet, and I'm
legitimately failing to grasp which regulations you're referring to.

~~~
johannes1234321
Running a service aggregating feeds (something like Google Reader was, or a
hosted tintinyrss) this can become complicated with the different link taxes
(ancillary copyright for press publishers) being introduced in different
countries.

From a technical perspective I would argue that RSS feeds are offered for that
purpose, lawyers might still see it as an infringement of rights granted by
those laws ...

